# Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????



## marchenigin (23. März 2011)

Hi,
wie fast jedes jahr lese ich interessante Berichte über angeln im frühling und das man in flachen uferzoenen auf die kapitalen hoffen kann.

immer wieder gehe ich ans wasser und habe im Frühling keinen erfolg....immer erst wenn es schon nen monat sehr warm ist und das wasser sich aufgewärmt hat.


auch dieses Jahr war ich schon wieder am wasser. am montag war ein klasse tag aber leider habe ich nichts gefangen.
ich angle am rhein, seitengewässer wie hafen und altrhein.
ist es zu früh wenn die ersten sonnenstrahlen raus kommen? muss ich einfach noch 2-3 wochen warten oder hat jemand einen tipp? ich war am hafen der relativ tief ist...sollte ich lieber an den altrhein?

danke


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Servus.
Ist doch Piepegal wichtig ist das man rauskommt und nicht daheim versauert. Jeden schönen Tag ausnützen nacher wenns wieder wochenlang regnet ist man sauer weil man die schönen Tage zuhause war. Also raus an die Sonne sich den Planeten auf den Pelz brennen lassen und irgendwann beißt auch mal ein Fisch.
MfG


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Wo am Rhein bzw. Altrhein angelst du denn?
Bei uns hier im Altrhein geht noch nicht wirklich viel. Wenn im See mit Rheinverbindung durch nen Kanal. Da beißts grad wie hölle... Aber auch noch relativ tief! So 6-10 Meter schätz ich mal. Wobei ich gestern schon Fische in Ufernähe hab springen sehen... Da kann man bestimmt auch bald mit der Stippe hin...


----------



## omnimc (23. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ab ans wasser daheim fängst du gar nichts. es gibt keine schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung.


----------



## marchenigin (23. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hi,
angle am Altrhein Lingenfeld, Oelhafen Sondernheim, Staatshafen Wörth....

war bist jetzt nur am Hafen....denkst im relativ flachen Altrhein ist es besser?


----------



## burhave (23. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Also ich habe meine ersten Aale schon gefangen...


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

danke für die Info aber das war nicht meine frage =)


----------



## omnimc (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

auf was angelst du?


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Also bei uns im relativ flachen Altrhein geht nix... Im Kanal (auch noch relativ flach) auch noch nix...


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ich persönlich glaube nicht an die Geschichten das die leute im märz große Fänge machen. ich hatte noch nie einen zupfer um diese jahreszeit egal wo ich war...das wird überall so sein...ich tus als Anglerlatein ab....


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube nicht an die Geschichten das die leute im märz große Fänge machen.



Hi,
jetzt um die Zeit beissen die Fische auch sehr unterschiedlich.
Wir haben konstantes Wetter , vorgestern , hatte ich 3 richtig dicke Brassen , 2 Schleien , eine davon über 50 cm und einen Karpfen im Drill verloren.
Gestern , gleicher Spot , gleiches Futter und Köder , nicht einen Zupfer gehabt.
Die Bisse am Vortag kamen alle im Flachwasser , die Scheien bissen direkt vorm Reed .
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

herzlichen glückwunsch....bei uns nicht nen zupfer..aber immer das gleich jedes jahr


----------



## hulkhomer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ich denke, dass die Wahl der Stelle jetzt noch eine größere Rolle spielt als sonst. Die Fische sind einfach träger und bewegen sich nicht in dem Maße wie im Sommer. 

Abgesehen davon finde ich aber auch, dass es besser ist am Wasser zu sein und abzuschneidern, als zu Hause vor der Glotze zu hocken. Bei dem super Wetter gehe ich so oft ich kann zum fischen, ob ich was fange is mir eigentlich "Latte"


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ich bin auch sehr gerne am wasser und das istauch schön aber ich verliere mein ziel nie uas den augen; etwas zu fangen....

ich habe am montag mit feederrute geangelt....aber kein zupfer..

Ich denke auch das, dass wasser noch zu kalt ist aber man ließt immerwieder diese bereichte die einen animieren angeln zu gehen^^

oder sollte man die fische bei der wassertemperatur noch im tieferen wasser suchen?


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



marchenigin schrieb:


> oder sollte man die fische bei der wassertemperatur noch im tieferen wasser suchen?



Hi,
ich kann nur für mein Gewässer sprechen und da stehen die Karpfen , Schleien und auch die Brassen im Flachwasser.
Wichtig ist aber das man da die Montage ablegt wo die Sonne das Wasser erwärmt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Also eine flache Stelle mit sonneneinfall.....in einem Hafenbecken eine relativ schwierge aufgabe!
da sollte es im altrhein einfacher sein die fische zu finden.....da gibt es eher zu viele von diesen stellen =)
ich überlege ob ich mich heute mittag bei diesem super wetter wieder auf jagt begebe


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ja aber wo sindse? tief oder nirgendwo..fressen oder bewegen müssen die sich doch auch


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Das kann man pauschal einfach nicht sagen. 
Udo hat ja eben schon geschriben, an einem Tag sind sie da und fressen. Am nächsten Tag tut sich an der gleichen Stelle nix mehr.

Ich mache auch seit Wochen ne Durststrecke durch.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich im Februar und März schon sehr gut gefangen....

Man steckt nicht drin. Da hilft nur eins:
Viel ans Wasser fahren beobachten und ausprobieren. 
Und ganz wichtig, nicht aufgeben! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## zanderzone (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube nicht an die Geschichten das die leute im märz große Fänge machen. ich hatte noch nie einen zupfer um diese jahreszeit egal wo ich war...das wird überall so sein...ich tus als Anglerlatein ab....



Hi!! Meinst Du das ernst?? Natürlich beissen jetzt die Friedfische! Es ist natürlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich!!


----------



## olaf70 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hallo,
für mich ist im März das Angeln auf Rotaugen ein kleiner persönlicher Pflichttermin. Klappt aber auch nur im flachen Wasser und letztes Wochenende war trotz Bombenwetters das Wasser definitiv noch zu kalt.
Bis auf einen fingerlangen Barsch lief gar nix, aber egal übermorgen werden die Karten neu gemischt.


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

denkst die woche warmes wetter hat die sache sehr verändert?#c


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ich halte morgen nnen tauchsieder rein und dann werden wir sehen....irgendwann beissen sie


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



marchenigin schrieb:


> denkst die woche warmes wetter hat die sache sehr verändert?#c



Hi,
ich sage doch , vorgesstern lief es echt gut , 3 Brassen , 2 Schleien und 1 verlorener karpfen , gestern nicht einen Zupfer.

Und ja , je länger die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint um so größer die Chance das was beisst.
Ich fahre jetzt ach nochmal für 3 Stündchen , lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe das gestern nichts gebissen hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



marchenigin schrieb:


> denkst die woche warmes wetter hat die sache sehr verändert?#c




Oh ja, so ne Woche mit viel Sonne kann bei den aktuellen Temperaturen einiges ausmachen! 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

angelst du am rhein? kannst ja vllt sagen wie es gelaufen ist....

ich schaff es heut leider nicht...denkt aber das ich am WE wieder raus geh


----------



## olaf70 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



marchenigin schrieb:


> denkst die woche warmes wetter hat die sache sehr verändert?#c


 
Keine Ahnung, aber meine Frau wirft mich zum Wochenende immer raus.


----------



## QWERTZ (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber meine Frau wirft mich zum Wochenende immer raus.




Hast Du es gut! Gleich das ganze Wochende?? :q


----------



## FrettchenLinks (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Was bedeutet denn in euren Augen Flachwasser? Wir haben bei unserem Baggerloch fällt es relativ schnell auf 2-3m Wassertiefe ab. Ist das noch flach?

Wir wollen hier am Samstag auch mit Matchrute und Feeder loslegen.

Was haltet Ihr von den Hausnummern aus Angelmagazinen, dass man den Fangplatz mit 11 Apfelsinengroßen Futterbällen anfüttern soll?


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn in euren Augen Flachwasser? Wir haben bei unserem Baggerloch fällt es relativ schnell auf 2-3m Wassertiefe ab. Ist das noch flach?
> 
> Wir wollen hier am Samstag auch mit Matchrute und Feeder loslegen.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von den Hausnummern aus Angelmagazinen, dass man den Fangplatz mit 11 Apfelsinengroßen Futterbällen anfüttern soll?



Moin, 
also wir waren am Sonntag auch das erste Mal in diesem Jahr an unserem "Hausgewässer". Der See war leider bis vor 2 Wochen noch zugefroren, da sehr wenig Sonneneinstrahlung (Waldsee) und dementsprechend kalt.
Wir haben auf unterschiedlichen Tiefen gefischt ... eine Rute (Feeder) im Tiefen (8-9m) eine Rute (auch Feeder) im Mittelwasser (4-5m) und zwei Ruten (Match) im Flachen (2m). Flacher gehts im Prinzip an dieser Stelle nicht, da es direkt am Ufer schon auf 1,5m abfällt  
Gefangen haben wir zwar nur einen schönen Brassen (60+) aber Bisse konnten wir nur auf die Ruten im Flachen verzeichnen. Nicht ein Anfasser an den Feederruten.
So weit von meiner Seite, am Wochenende gehts weiter =)

Achja, Gefüttert haben wir recht sparsam. heißt etwa alle halbe Stunde so nen faustgroßen Ballen SEHR leichtes Futter, bzw eine neue Korbfüllung. Köder waren Made, Mais und Mistwurm, wobei nur 2 Maden am 16er Haken Erfolg brachten.


----------



## baijonne (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn in euren Augen Flachwasser? Wir haben bei unserem Baggerloch fällt es relativ schnell auf 2-3m Wassertiefe ab. Ist das noch flach?
> 
> Wir wollen hier am Samstag auch mit Matchrute und Feeder loslegen.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von den Hausnummern aus Angelmagazinen, dass man den Fangplatz mit 11 Apfelsinengroßen Futterbällen anfüttern soll?



Ich denke ob es 11 oder 9 oder 14 sind macht meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gemini (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Gestern lief es schon ganz gut bei uns hier.

Habe diesmal in 3.5m tiefen Wasser geangelt. Gab circa 30 schöne Rotaugen und Rotfedern, Kaliber wie im Bild:





Ab 18.00 Uhr drei Klodeckel und ein grösserer Karpfen den ich leider nicht bekommen hab, alle auf kleine Softpellets.

Ich füttere am Anfang 3 Ballen, danach alle Stunde einen, wenn ich merke dass die Bisse nachlassen auch früher.


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

cool wenn die bisse bei mir mal nachlassen würden...hab keine^^

wie kann ich die wassertiefe abschätzen?ich merke sehr schwer ob der futterkorb schon auf dem boden ist oder nicht....


----------



## FrettchenLinks (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ja Petri! Mit so einem Kaliber wäre ich schon zufrieden. Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass 2-3 Meter noch Flachwasser sind.

Wir werden denke ich mit Maden und Mais an den Start gehen. So ab 8.00 Uhr morgens bis zum mittag.


----------



## marchenigin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ja ist noch relativ flach.... ich müsste nur so eine stelle finden^^


----------



## DerJonsen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Bei uns ist das auch komisch, letzte Saison z.B. lief fast bis Juni GAAAR NIX... diese Saison haben wir ne bombastische Großgiebelstrecke an 2 Angeltagen gehabt... die anderen Beiden Tage waren Schneider, am Montag erst wieder... 

naja jetzt mal schaun, next week gehts schon nochmal raus, alle Bisse waren an einer Kante mit Krautbank, dort fällts von 1 auf ca 2,5m ab....


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Das Problem um diese Jahreszeit ist eigentlich ganz einfach- man muss die Fische finden... die konzentrieren sich auf wenige Stellen, die man finden muss. Anfüttern bringt eher nix, weil die Fische sich nicht bewegen...und auf Räuber ist es ähnlich...entweder man weiß ganz genau, wo die Fische sind...oder man muss Strecke machen.

Ich war Ende Februar kurz vor Beginn der Schonzeit an einem halbwegs sonnigen Tag an einem kleinen Fluss unterwegs...und hatte auf 1,5 km Strecke nicht einen Biss...und dann an einer Stelle plötzlich zwei Nachläufer und dann einen Hecht von 92 cm!! Das gleiche habe ich auch in anderen Jahren im Frühling und Winter erlebt.

Schneidertage sind häufig, aber grade bei Räubern sind es oft die Dicken, die jetzt beißen (so sie keine Schonzeit haben).


----------



## steppes (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hallo, also bei uns sind die Friedfische im Altrhein aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, vor 4 Tagen konnte man noch nicht mal einen Köderfisch fangen aber jetzt nach den paar Tagen Sonne beissen sie wie blöd.

Fangen aber nur auf die Posenruten (ca. 2,5m tiefe), auf Feeder geht noch gar nix. Dauert nach dem Anfüttern aber bis zu 2 Stunden bis der erste Biss kommt. Auch auf Wurm beisst es nicht obwohl Barsche am Platz waren, haben jedoch nur auf Maden bisse gehabt.


----------



## Dunraven (24. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube nicht an die Geschichten  das die leute im märz große Fänge machen. ich hatte noch nie einen  zupfer um diese jahreszeit egal wo ich war...das wird überall so  sein...ich tus als Anglerlatein ab....




Genau. Daher ist der Silokanal auch nicht für seinen Fischreichtum bekannt und die beste Fangzeit ist da auch nicht Herbst und Winter, weshalb die ganzen großen Veranstaltungen da auch immer nur wenig Fisch bringen. Auch ist es ein Gerücht das ein Mitglied der niederländischen Nationalmannschaft bei einem großen Fischen in der Zeit gesagt haben soll in dem Kanal sei mehr Fisch als in den ganzen Niederlanden. 

Glaub an was Du willst, aber man kann in der Zeit auch gut fangen. Kommt auf das Gewässer, den Tag/die Zeit an und wie gut man angeln kann, aber es geht definitiv.



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von den Hausnummern aus  Angelmagazinen, dass man den Fangplatz mit 11 Apfelsinengroßen  Futterbällen anfüttern soll?




Ich fütter im Sommer mit 3 an, wenn ich weiß da sind große Brassen dann auch mal mit 5. Wie gesagt Sommer, im Winter braucht man noch deutlich weniger. Ich kann aber auch 6 bzw. 10 nehmen, das ist auch kein Problem wenn ich 50% Lehm/Erde im Futter habe. Das sättigt ja nicht. Also diese massiven Mengen halt ich schon im Sommer für meine Gewässer übertrieben, im Winter/jetzt erst recht. Aber ist auch wieder eine Gewässerfrage. Im Silokanal oder anderen Gewässern ist sowas dann durchaus mal drin. Aber nicht vergessen, bei solchen großen Fischen  wurde vorher trainiert, da kam dann schon die ganze Woche Futter auf die Strecke. Das ist ganz anders als wenn  da erst am Angeltag Futter rein kommt.


----------



## marchenigin (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

hab es gestern doch nocht geschafft und war am altrhein.
ein ca. 15 cm Rotauge konnte ich landen....war aber nur 1,5 stunden weil ich noch was zu erledigen hatte!


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hi,
ich kann nur jedem empfehlen das Wasser zu beobachten , man sieht schon so einiges an Fisch an der Oberfläche stehen.
Und ab und zu mal ein paar Brotstücke ins Wasser geworfen zeigen auch schnell an ob Fisch vor Ort ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Benno86 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ich kenn das Problem auch jedesmal denk ich, Super 2 Wochen Sonne, da wird was gehen und nix^^
Aber ich persönlich find das nicht ganz so schlimm bin gern draußen auch wenn ich erhlich sagen muss schon gern was fangen würde^^
mein tipp viellecith eine Rute auf Friedfisch und mit einer vllt SPinnen etc. dann hat tut man wenigstens aktiv was bei warten auf einen Biss.
Natürlich die Schonzeiten beachten^^
Ach ja Dienstag hab ich noch einen ca 50cm Hecht auf Mais gefangen, soviel zum Thema anfüttern^^
Die Fische lesen leider keine Lehrbücher .
Wenn allerdings noch jemand für die Ecke Roermond nen Tipp hätte für ein Gewässer auf Friedfisch...
Grüße Benno^^


----------



## FrettchenLinks (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Also an unseren Baggersee lässt sich in den letzten Tagen noch keine Fischaktivität an der Oberfläche beobachten.
Wir werden es dennoch morgen Vormittag mal im Flachwasser probieren. Bein Anfüttern haben wir uns jetzt für den gesunden Mittelweg entschieden. Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## TheFisherking (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Bei uns hab ich auch noch keinerlei Bewegungen / Luftblasen gesehen trotz Polarisationsbrille, Fernglas, Gelbfilter, etc. Ist halt alles noch in tieferen Schichten verkrochen, wo es wärmer ist. 
Mit der Hand gefühlt würde ich 4-5° Wassertemperatur schätzen, aber kann es nicht genau sagen. Da wundert mich die "Faulheit" der Fische nicht wirklich.
Sogar Rotaugen haben keine Lust auf ne Madenpackung.
Dabei hat es seit Montag jeden Tag Sonnenschein gehabt und ab morgen soll es wieder nachts frieren...
Ich sehe schwarz für den ersten Märzfang :-/


----------



## Dunraven (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

War die letzten beiden Sonntage los und die Rotaugen beißen sehr gut. Die dicken Brassen sind noch zögerlich, aber Rotaugen z.B. letzten Sonntag die ganze Zeit. Habe sie aber selten bekommen da ich auf Brassen aus war und daher auch etwas größere Haken und Köder nutzte. Aber wie gesagt die wollten noch nicht so, dafür zupften die Rotaugen dauernd am Köder.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Also ich bin dieses Jahr bei ca. 50 großen Brassen und ca. 20 Schleien bis 59 cm. Wichtig ist nur die Stellenwahl.
Ruhige Bereiche(am besten wo man unterschiedliche Tiefen beangeln kann) und punktgenaues füttern.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Gemini (25. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ich war heute wieder los aber wie schon die vergangenen Tage 
haben die guten Fische zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr gebissen.

Heute in dieser einen Stunde 8 grosse Brassen und ein Karpfen.


----------



## PierreNoel (26. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Liebe leute,

ich bin Stipper, und kann damit überhaupt nix zu Raubfischen sagen. Aber erinnern wir uns mal kurz an die Biounterricht in der Grundschule, Fische sind wechselwarm. Und wenn das Wasser noch zu kalt ist, reduzieren sie ihren Energieverbraucht und fressen schlicht wenig bis nix.

Das ist keine graue Theorie sondern nach 4o Jahren fischen einfach Realität. Dass natürlich jede Angelzeitschrift was anderes behauptet ist natürlich, die wollen in den kalten Monaten ihre Papierchen verkaufen.

Ich fange jetzt langsam an, einfach weil ich gerne fische, aber eigentlich ist das Wasser noch zu kalt.

Pierre


----------



## klappe (26. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

kommt wirklich voll auf das gewässer an!
war an 2x an einem toten arm und einmal am kanal---> ergebnis:
nicht einen biss!!!!
heute war ich an einem sehr flachen gewässer, welches sich offensichtlich durch die wenigen tage gut erwärmt hat--> ergebnis:
FAST jeder wurf ein biss!

die frage ist also nicht unbedingt WANN, sondern vor allem auch WO!

musste diese erfahrung leider-oder zu glück |supergri selber machen:g


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Bei uns in meckpom gehts auch langsam los mit der aktivität


----------



## entspannt (27. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

War heute am Wasser, ziemlich tote Hose. Gegen Abend wurde es dann besser, 2 kleine Barsche und ein kleiner Hecht. Aber auf friedfisch lief nix.


----------



## TheFisherking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ich war am Freitag am späten Abend im Rheinhafen in KR und habe in ca. 30 Minuten 5 mittlere bis große Kesslergrundeln rausgezogen - mehr nicht.
Hab die letzten zwei platt gemacht, erstens wegen zu tiefem Haken und zweitens aus Frust :-( Wobei das mit den Haken echt ärgerlich ist. 
Waren schöne DAM...
Also gehen tut was, aber leider die falsche Fischart. 
Das mit der Biologie wäre damit widerlegt, denn fünf Stück in kurzer Zeit belegt ja den Appetit von Fischen.
Allerdings belegt es auch die absolut sinnfreie Fressgier der Grundeln hier am Rhein.


----------



## Benno86 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ich kann da allerdings mal was positives berichten.
War fürher auch schon um diese Jahreszeit undterwegs und habe NIE was gefangen.
War am Sasmstag unterwegs ein paar neue Stellen ausprobieren und siehe da 3 Gute Rotaugen und einiges an Bissen wo ich allerdings abgelenkt war sonst wären es mehr geworden.
Die Stellenwahl ist demnach tatsächlich entscheidend
Grüße Benno


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hachja ... ich hab auch mal wieder ne neue Stelle ausprobiert. Dachte die Fische stehn eventuell im Flachen wo auchnoch die Sonne draufknallt, also eine Montage mit Madenbündel und eine mit Rotwürmern, knapp vorm Schilf auf Grund. Futter mit ner Hand Maden/Caster alle Stunde mal ein wenig nachgefeurt und was soll ich sagen ... 8 Stunden am Wasser, keine Flosse gesehen 
Es kann nur besser werden  Aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## olaf70 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hallo,
ich bin gestern nachmittag nochmal losgewesen. Was soll ich sagen; kein Vergleich mehr mit letztem Wochenende. Die Fische haben sich an der Oberfläche gezeigt und waren am gründeln wie verrückt. Letzte Woche war noch überhaupt nichts los. In drei Stunden 6 Brassen und 8 Rotaugen, davon drei für die Küche. Auf die Feederrute im tieferen Wasser hat es ebenso gut wie auf Pose im Flachen gebissen. Die eine Woche mit schönem Wetter hat wohl den Durchbruch gebracht. Selbst der Kontroletti hatte schon seine Sonnenbrille auf, ein sicheres Zeichen für den Saisonbeginn.


----------



## Konne12 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Hallo will Morgen zum heinge angeln.Was brauche ich denn alles 




                             DRINGEND:vik: 


       Konne12


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



Konne12 schrieb:


> Hallo will Morgen zum heinge angeln.Was brauche ich denn alles
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol |rolleyes


----------



## Tipp (28. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



Konne12 schrieb:


> Hallo will Morgen zum heinge angeln.Was brauche ich denn alles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In erster Linie brauchst du ne gute Stelle wo man Heringe fangen kann.
Dann brauchst du noch n altes Blech, ne Schnur, einen Stock und ein paar Goldhaken.
Manchmal gibts aber auch Tage da fängt man nur mit bestimmten Vorfächern und bestimmten Gewichten.
Das lässt sich so pauschal aber leider nicht vorraussagen.
Such dir doch zuerst mal eine geeignete Stelle und frage die Angler da direkt oder beobachte sie einfach n bisschen.


----------



## hulkhomer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



Konne12 schrieb:


> Hallo will Morgen zum heinge angeln.Was brauche ich denn alles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz wichtig ist der Eimer!!!!1!! Ohne Eimer wirst du keinen einzigen Heing fangen. Die Heinge sind ja bekannt dafür, Eimerfetischisten zu sein. Unter Shimano geht da gar nix. 

Außerdem brauchst du auch noch Salzwasser, weil bekanntlich die Heingsbestände im Süßwasser wegen dem Schei* Kormoran nahezu ausgelöscht sind. Nimm am besten das Spezial-Heings Salz von Mosella, gibts jetzt bei irgendeinem Onlineshop im 100kg-Sack zum Vorzugspreis. Musst du mal googeln. Der Briefträger wird dich hassen, die Heinge aber dafür umso mehr lieben. 

Wenn du einen nicht zu schnell fließenden Bach hast, dann kannst du mit 100kg ungefähr 300m salzen. Das sollte reichen, um die wenigen verbliebenen Heinge aus den Verstecken zu locken. Es gibt sie nämlich definitiv noch, sind halt schlau die kleinen Racker.

Ach ja, der TOPKÖDER auf Heinge ist der Heringshammer (stör dich nicht an dem Tipfehler, der is schon für Heinge!) Da wird dein Eimer auf die schnelle voll.


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

@hulkhomer: yeeehaaa!!!


:vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist der Eimer!!!!1!! Ohne Eimer wirst du keinen einzigen Heing fangen. Die Heinge sind ja bekannt dafür, Eimerfetischisten zu sein. Unter Shimano geht da gar nix.
> 
> Außerdem brauchst du auch noch Salzwasser, weil bekanntlich die Heingsbestände im Süßwasser wegen dem Schei* Kormoran nahezu ausgelöscht sind. Nimm am besten das Spezial-Heings Salz von Mosella, gibts jetzt bei irgendeinem Onlineshop im 100kg-Sack zum Vorzugspreis. Musst du mal googeln. Der Briefträger wird dich hassen, die Heinge aber dafür umso mehr lieben.
> 
> ...




|rolleyes ich hau mich weg! :q


----------



## omnimc (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

jetzt weiß ich auch für was der hier ist!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Edelstahl-Campin...door_Campingmöbel_sanitär&hash=item3f03b2ac80
der sagenumwogene Heinge Eimer !#h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Der berühmte Heinge in all seiner Pracht:
http://fjordman.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/mr-hankey-flush.jpg


----------



## olaf70 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Lieber Konne12,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Lass dich von den Antworten auf deine Frage nicht entmutigen. Nutze einfach die Suchfunktion oben in der grünen Leiste und du wirst mannigfaltige Information ohne Ende für das Angeln auf Heinge bekommen, von Fachleuten und solchen die sich dafür halten.

Hulkhomer hat dir ja schon einen Bombentip gegeben(besonders der mit dem Eimer)! Allerdings hat er nur, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, die sog. Salzheinge berücksichtigt. 
Ich bin beileibe kein Spezialist in der Heingangelei, mehr so der interessierte Laie, aber meines Erachtens sollten auch die Bismarck- und Bratheinge unbedingt eine Erwähnung finden. Diese halten sich oft in der Nordsee auf, zu finden in der Fußgängerzone fast jeder größeren Stadt. Dort verstecken sich die "keinen Racker" zwischen zwei Brötchenhälften oft getarnt mit einigen Zwiebelringen. Der erwähnte Heinghammer als Köder wird hier allerdings bestenfalls nur für Mißverständnisse sorgen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Kann man denn auf Heinckes auch Angeln?
Würde gerne ein paar, die es ja ab bald in größerer Zahl ausgesetzt in München und Umgebung geben wird nach Gladbach ziehen.
Brauche ich dafür einen besonderen Eimer? Oder einen Kähscherr?
Was muß ich beachten?


----------



## Kxnst (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt es sich denn wieder? Habe heute in einer flachen Bucht ca 7-8 ° gemessen, würde das schon reichen? Denn ich hoffe das es bis zum Wochenende 10° hat...

mfg


----------



## Elbfischer712 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????* 

moin 

also ich war heute wieder los,leider war es nur erfolgreich an der elbe bei Windstille.

dann aber kamen die Brassen von 40cm 

Mfg


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

@Konst: hier im Forum wird oft 10-12 Grad angegeben...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (31. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ich werds am samstag mal nu auf friedfisch versuchen also feedern mit dendrobena un  der anderen mais


----------



## strawinski (31. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

am sonnabend 25 grad......werde ich mörderisch zuschlagen, ich schwörs euch....und wenn nichts zuppelt..... hol ich mir ein fischbrötchen


----------



## daci7 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*



strawinski schrieb:


> am sonnabend 25 grad......werde ich mörderisch zuschlagen, ich schwörs euch....und wenn nichts zuppelt..... hol ich mir ein fischbrötchen



... und ich mir nen Tauchsieder respektive Harpune :g


----------



## strawinski (31. März 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

ich hab gerade von der alten DDR Fischfangflotte Schleppnetze ersteigert und die leg ich auch noch aus


----------



## TheFisherking (1. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Und ich bring die alten Dynamitstangen der NVA mit ans Wasser.
Vielleicht auch noch n paar alte BW-Granaten - sicher ist sicher.
WIR werden schon Fisch fangen! SO oder so,  GEL?!?


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Sieht ganz danach aus ... haben auf jeden Fall die besten Karten auf der Hand :q


----------



## strawinski (1. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

hab gerade in der Freien Presse nen Aufruf an alte DDR Kampftaucher gestartet...Die werden die Welse schon aus den Unterständen prügeln....


----------



## daci7 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Mein alter Herr hat sich grad auf Besuch übers We angekündigt ... also werd ich erst am So Nachmittag ans Wasser kommen -.-'
Aber dann gehts rund!


----------



## Basti23 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Ich war heute ca. 9h am Wasser. ( Baggersee)

Resultat: 2 Brassen, 1 schönes rotauge, und mehrere kleine Rotaugen

Setup: Feederrute, Maden, Mais, Futterkorb

|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (2. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

heute gutes wetter und nix...kollegen sagen, wahrscheinlich wasser noch zu kalt...


----------



## TheFisherking (3. April 2011)

*AW: Jedes Jahr zu früh am Wasser????*

Nee, bei Sonnenschein ist nicht gut angeln.
Da ist es den Fischen viel zu hell und die haben ihre Sonnenbrillen auf
und keinen Hunger ;-)


----------

